# Looking for a good vid of Seienchin



## Leopard claw (Sep 10, 2007)

Know of any?  Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 10, 2007)

there is a few here: http://kata-reference.com/index.php?style=2&kata=2


----------



## Leopard claw (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you Andrew!


----------

